

Is Mathematics a Science? - grosales
http://andrewlias.blogspot.com/2004/08/is-mathematics-science.html

======
Allocator2008
Yes. Because science is concerned epistomologically with that which is
objectively true. Given certain axioms, certain statements can be shown to be
objectively true, or "true" given those axioms. Math is "out there", meaning
it can be discovered as objective truth by anyone regardless of cultural
context. Does it always correspond to the natural world? Likely not. But it is
still "true" in the sense of a coherent system of axioms.

